# [RAID 1] Message d'erreur après reboot

## Ascodas

Bonjour et meilleurs vœux à tous les membres du forum.

Après avoir rallumé mon ordi après quelques congés j'ai vu au boot quelques erreurs concernant mon raid1, par contre pas de répercussion sur l'utilisation de la machine.

Je paste ci-dessous les différentes informations qui pourraient être utiles.

```
[root@corei7 ascodas]$ dmesg | grep md

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3158 ctl 0x316c bmdma 0x3130 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3150 ctl 0x3168 bmdma 0x3138 irq 19

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3148 ctl 0x3164 bmdma 0x3110 irq 18

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3140 ctl 0x3160 bmdma 0x3118 irq 18

ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1018 ctl 0x1024 bmdma 0x1000 irq 16

ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1010 ctl 0x1020 bmdma 0x1008 irq 16

md: Skipping autodetection of RAID arrays. (raid=autodetect will force)

md: bind<sdb7>

md: bind<sdc5>

md: bind<sdc6>

md: bind<sdc7>

md: bind<sdb5>

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md1: detected capacity change from 0 to 300000477184

raid1: raid set md3 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md3: detected capacity change from 0 to 400200892416

 md1: unknown partition table

 md3: unknown partition table

md: bind<sdb6>

raid1: raid set md2 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md2: detected capacity change from 0 to 300000477184

 md2: unknown partition table

EXT4-fs (md1): barriers enabled

kjournald2 starting: pid 1421, dev md1:8, commit interval 5 seconds

EXT4-fs (md1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT4-fs (md1): internal journal on md1:8

EXT4-fs (md1): delayed allocation enabled

EXT4-fs (md1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

EXT4-fs (md2): barriers enabled

kjournald2 starting: pid 1439, dev md2:8, commit interval 5 seconds

EXT4-fs (md2): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT4-fs (md2): internal journal on md2:8

EXT4-fs (md2): delayed allocation enabled

EXT4-fs (md2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

EXT3 FS on md3, internal journal
```

```
[root@corei7 ascodas]$ fdisk -l

Disque /dev/sdb: 1000.2 Go, 1000204886016 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 121601 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdb1               1      121601   976760001    5  Etendue

/dev/sdb5   *           1       36473   292969309+  fd  Linux rai

/dev/sdb6           36474       72946   292969341   fd  Linux rai

/dev/sdb7           72947      121601   390821256   fd  Linux rai

Disque /dev/sdc: 1000.2 Go, 1000204886016 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 121601 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdc1               1      121601   976760001    5  Etendue

/dev/sdc5   *           1       36473   292969309+  fd  Linux rai

/dev/sdc6           36474       72946   292969341   fd  Linux rai

/dev/sdc7           72947      121601   390821256   fd  Linux rai

Disque /dev/sda: 320.1 Go, 320072933376 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 38913 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identifiant de disque : 0x0001864a

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *           1        2432    19535008+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2            2433       18481   128913592+   5  Etendue

/dev/sda5            2433        4864    19535008+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6            4865        6080     9767488+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7            6081       18238    97659103+  83  Linux

/dev/sda8           18239       18481     1951866   82  Linux swa

Disque /dev/md3: 400.2 Go, 400200892416 octets

2 têtes, 4 secteurs/piste, 97705296 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 8 * 512 = 4096 octets

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/md3 ne contient pas une table de partition valide

Disque /dev/md1: 300.0 Go, 300000477184 octets

2 têtes, 4 secteurs/piste, 73242304 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 8 * 512 = 4096 octets

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/md1 ne contient pas une table de partition valide

Disque /dev/md2: 300.0 Go, 300000477184 octets

2 têtes, 4 secteurs/piste, 73242304 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 8 * 512 = 4096 octets

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/md2 ne contient pas une table de partition valide
```

```
[root@corei7 ascodas]$ mdadm --detail /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Sat Nov 21 14:11:44 2009

     Raid Level : raid1

     Array Size : 292969216 (279.40 GiB 300.00 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 292969216 (279.40 GiB 300.00 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 1

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Mon Jan  3 09:47:44 2011

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : c289dd4e:34805d73:a505a7da:c85ab409

         Events : 0.90

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8       21        0      active sync   /dev/sdb5

       1       8       37        1      active sync   /dev/sdc5

[root@corei7 ascodas]$ mdadm --detail /dev/md2

/dev/md2:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Sat Nov 21 14:12:00 2009

     Raid Level : raid1

     Array Size : 292969216 (279.40 GiB 300.00 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 292969216 (279.40 GiB 300.00 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 2

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Mon Jan  3 09:27:09 2011

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : 61b592a5:1d84abb4:fdc55552:8cf5bca1

         Events : 0.40

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8       22        0      active sync   /dev/sdb6

       1       8       38        1      active sync   /dev/sdc6

[root@corei7 ascodas]$ mdadm --detail /dev/md3

/dev/md3:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Sat Nov 21 14:12:32 2009

     Raid Level : raid1

     Array Size : 390821184 (372.72 GiB 400.20 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 390821184 (372.72 GiB 400.20 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 3

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Mon Jan  3 09:36:53 2011

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : e4ae76ef:39b6827e:2b41a788:072aec4f

         Events : 0.40

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8       23        0      active sync   /dev/sdb7

       1       8       39        1      active sync   /dev/sdc7
```

Lors du fdsik -l, les messages "Le disque /dev/md2 ne contient pas une table de partition valide" sont semble t'il parfaitement normaux à ma connaissance en tous les cas présents depuis la création de mon raid.

Merci.

----------

## Ascodas

Quelques infos supplémentaires après reboot, les messages sont du types :

```
/dev/sdb5 has no superblock

/dev/sdb6 has no superblock

/dev/sdb7 has no superblock
```

et puis assembly aborted pour chacun des disques et pourtant 

```

mdadm --detail /dev/md1 

/dev/md1:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Sat Nov 21 14:11:44 2009

     Raid Level : raid1

     Array Size : 292969216 (279.40 GiB 300.00 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 292969216 (279.40 GiB 300.00 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 1

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Wed Jan 12 21:16:14 2011

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : c289dd4e:34805d73:a505a7da:c85ab409

         Events : 0.90

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8       21        0      active sync   /dev/sdb5

       1       8       37        1      active sync   /dev/sdc5
```

Vous y comprenez quelque chose ?

merci.

----------

## Ascodas

Et encore :

```

[root@corei7 thomas]$ mdadm -S /dev/md2

mdadm: stopped /dev/md2

[root@corei7 thomas]$ mdadm -As /dev/md2

mdadm: /dev/md2 has been started with 2 drives.

[root@corei7 thomas]$ 
```

La seule facon de reproduire le message du boot c'est de faire un assemblage alors que les disques sont déja assemblé par ex :

```
[root@corei7 thomas]$ mdadm -As /dev/md2

mdadm: /dev/md2 has been started with 2 drives.

[root@corei7 thomas]$ mdadm -As /dev/md2

mdadm: /dev/sdb6 has no superblock - assembly aborted

[root@corei7 thomas]$ 
```

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Que donne une vérification FS sur le raid1 concerné ?

Cdt,

DuF

----------

## Ascodas

par exemple :

```
[root@corei7 thomas]$ fsck.ext4 /dev/sdb6

e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)

/dev/sdb6 a été monté 101 fois sans avoir été vérifié, vérification forcée.

Passe 1 : vérification des i-noeuds, des blocs et des tailles

Passe 2 : vérification de la structure des répertoires

Passe 3 : vérification de la connectivité des répertoires

Passe 4 : vérification des compteurs de référence

Passe 5 : vérification de l'information du sommaire de groupe

/dev/sdb6 : 4166/18317312 fichiers (23.2% non contigus), 18127486/73242304 blocs

[root@corei7 thomas]$ fsck.ext4 /dev/sdc6

e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)

/dev/sdc6 a été monté 101 fois sans avoir été vérifié, vérification forcée.

Passe 1 : vérification des i-noeuds, des blocs et des tailles

Passe 2 : vérification de la structure des répertoires

Passe 3 : vérification de la connectivité des répertoires

Passe 4 : vérification des compteurs de référence

Passe 5 : vérification de l'information du sommaire de groupe

/dev/sdc6 : 4166/18317312 fichiers (23.2% non contigus), 18127486/73242304 blocs

[root@corei7 thomas]$ 
```

et

```
[root@corei7 thomas]$ tune2fs -l /dev/sdb6

tune2fs 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          /mnt/backup

Filesystem UUID:          9081244a-3341-4cf8-b5d4-d755bce34754

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype sparse_super large_file

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash 

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              18317312

Block count:              73242304

Reserved block count:     3662115

Free blocks:              55114818

Free inodes:              18313146

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      1006

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

Filesystem created:       Sat Nov 21 15:17:52 2009

Last mount time:          Wed Jan 12 21:47:59 2011

Last write time:          Thu Jan 13 21:14:51 2011

Mount count:              0

Maximum mount count:      26

Last checked:             Thu Jan 13 21:14:51 2011

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Tue Jul 12 22:14:51 2011

Lifetime writes:          86 GB

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:             256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      0ace9372-85cf-4900-8824-86f01a7cadcc

Journal backup:           inode blocks

[root@corei7 thomas]$ tune2fs -l /dev/sdc6

tune2fs 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          /mnt/backup

Filesystem UUID:          9081244a-3341-4cf8-b5d4-d755bce34754

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype sparse_super large_file

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash 

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              18317312

Block count:              73242304

Reserved block count:     3662115

Free blocks:              55114818

Free inodes:              18313146

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      1006

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

Filesystem created:       Sat Nov 21 15:17:52 2009

Last mount time:          Wed Jan 12 21:47:59 2011

Last write time:          Thu Jan 13 21:16:45 2011

Mount count:              0

Maximum mount count:      26

Last checked:             Thu Jan 13 21:16:45 2011

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Tue Jul 12 22:16:45 2011

Lifetime writes:          86 GB

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:             256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      0ace9372-85cf-4900-8824-86f01a7cadcc

Journal backup:           inode bloc
```

----------

## DuF

C'est étonnant tout ça, quand tu as un problème de superblock, logiquement le raid ne fonctionne pas contrairement à ton cas et il suffit de faire un "assembly -force" pour que mdadm remette tout dans l'ordre, quand il n'y a pas eu de problèmes sur les FS et données. Mais vu que ça fonctionne c'est ennuyeux de faire ça car c'est pas censé être utilisé dans cette situation.

Tu n'as pas d'autres erreurs mais plus orientées matérielles ou pilotes pour le coup ? Les disques et câbles n'ont pas été manipulés récemment ?

----------

## Ascodas

Non pas de manip de cable récemment.

Le message d'erreur est exactement le même pour les 3 disque raids.

Un autre message que j'ai pu glaner au boot : "No Volume Group Found" pour les trois disques.

et au risque de polluer mon topic un dmesg après reboot :

```

[root@corei7 thomas]$ dmesg

rted from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x3060-0x307f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x3040-0x305f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x3020-0x303f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd3220000-0xd32203ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0680 (mask 007f)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 0810 (mask 007f)

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x3158-0x315f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x316c-0x316f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x3150-0x3157]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x3168-0x316b]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x3130-0x313f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 io port: [0x3120-0x312f]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf0004000-0xf00040ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x3000-0x301f]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10 io port: [0x3148-0x314f]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14 io port: [0x3164-0x3167]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18 io port: [0x3140-0x3147]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c io port: [0x3160-0x3163]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 20 io port: [0x3110-0x311f]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 24 io port: [0x3100-0x310f]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd2000000-0xd2ffffff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xd1ffffff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 24 io port: [0x2000-0x207f]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfff80000-0xffffffff]

pci 0000:00:03.0: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:03.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xd2ffffff]

pci 0000:00:03.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0x1018-0x101f]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 14 io port: [0x1024-0x1027]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 18 io port: [0x1010-0x1017]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 1c io port: [0x1020-0x1023]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 20 io port: [0x1000-0x100f]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xd3100000-0xd31003ff]

pci 0000:06:00.0: supports D1

pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge io port: [0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd3100000-0xd31fffff]

pci 0000:07:03.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd3004000-0xd30047ff]

pci 0000:07:03.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xd3000000-0xd3003fff]

pci 0000:07:03.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:07:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:07:03.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd3000000-0xd30fffff]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:05: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 6: no parent found for of device [0xfff80000-0xffffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 6: can't allocate mem resource [0xf0000000-0xefffffff]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:03.0:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

pci 0000:00:03.0:   MEM window: 0xd0000000-0xd2ffffff

pci 0000:00:03.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000efffffff

pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:07.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:07.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:07.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:06

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: 0x1000-0x1fff

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: 0xd3100000-0xd31fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:07

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xd3000000-0xd30fffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x2fff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xd0000000-0xd2ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 io:  [0x1000-0x1fff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 mem: [0xd3100000-0xd31fffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 mem: [0xd3000000-0xd30fffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

msgmni has been set to 11948

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

aer 0000:00:01.0:pcie02: service driver aer loaded

aer 0000:00:03.0:pcie02: service driver aer loaded

aer 0000:00:07.0:pcie02: service driver aer loaded

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd1000000, mapped to 0xffffc90005b00000, using 10240k, total 14336k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0: no devices on the port

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1: no devices on the port

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

ahci 0000:06:00.0: version 3.0

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3158 ctl 0x316c bmdma 0x3130 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3150 ctl 0x3168 bmdma 0x3138 irq 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3148 ctl 0x3164 bmdma 0x3110 irq 18

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3140 ctl 0x3160 bmdma 0x3118 irq 18

pata_marvell 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pata_marvell 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi4 : pata_marvell

scsi5 : pata_marvell

ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1018 ctl 0x1024 bmdma 0x1000 irq 16

ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1010 ctl 0x1020 bmdma 0x1008 irq 16

Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.2.3

Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

jme: JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.4

aoe: AoE v47 initialised.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

ata1.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.01: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD103UJ, 1AA01118, max UDMA7

ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22LS50, TL00, max UDMA/100

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2.01: configured for UDMA/100

ata1.01: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD322HJ, 1AC01118, max UDMA7

ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.01: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD103UJ, 1AA01118, max UDMA7

ata1.01: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD322HJ  1AC0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD103UJ  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD103UJ  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

 sdb:

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

scsi 1:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22LS50  TL00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

 sdc:

sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

 sdb1 < sdb5 sdc1 < sdc5 sdb6 sdc6 sdb7 >

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

 sdc7 >

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

md: Skipping autodetection of RAID arrays. (raid=autodetect will force)

REISERFS (device sda1): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

REISERFS (device sda1): using ordered data mode

REISERFS (device sda1): journal params: device sda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

REISERFS (device sda1): checking transaction log (sda1)

REISERFS (device sda1): Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly on device 8:1.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 560k freed

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 5152k

udev: starting version 151

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

processor LNXCPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

processor LNXCPU:02: registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

processor LNXCPU:03: registered as cooling_device3

ACPI: Processor [CPU3] (supports 8 throttling states)

processor LNXCPU:04: registered as cooling_device4

ACPI: Processor [CPU4] (supports 8 throttling states)

processor LNXCPU:05: registered as cooling_device5

ACPI: Processor [CPU5] (supports 8 throttling states)

processor LNXCPU:06: registered as cooling_device6

ACPI: Processor [CPU6] (supports 8 throttling states)

processor LNXCPU:07: registered as cooling_device7

ACPI: Processor [CPU7] (supports 8 throttling states)

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k2

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: pci_enable_pcie_error_reporting failed 0xfffffffb

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

0000:00:19.0: 0000:00:19.0: Failed to initialize MSI interrupts.  Falling back to legacy interrupts.

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:1c:c0:a3:9f:c3

0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 7, PHY: 8, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xd3221000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31.12-rt21 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x000030c0

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31.12-rt21 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xd3220000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31.12-rt21 ehci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x000030a0

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31.12-rt21 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 19, io base 0x00003080

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31.12-rt21 uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.2

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00003060

usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31.12-rt21 uhci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00003040

usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31.12-rt21 uhci_hcd

usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00003020

usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31.12-rt21 uhci_hcd

usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci1394 0000:07:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[d3004000-d30047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

md: bind<sdc6>

md: bind<sdc5>

md: bind<sdb5>

usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=2502

usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-4:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-4:1.0: 2 ports detected

nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  260.19.29  Wed Dec  8 12:08:56 PST 2010

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md1: detected capacity change from 0 to 300000477184

 md1: unknown partition table

md: bind<sdc7>

md: bind<sdb7>

raid1: raid set md3 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md3: detected capacity change from 0 to 400200892416

 md3: unknown partition table

md: bind<sdb6>

raid1: raid set md2 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md2: detected capacity change from 0 to 300000477184

 md2: unknown partition table

usb 3-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-5: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=0704

usb 3-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 3-5: Product: External HDD    

usb 3-5: Manufacturer: Western Digital 

usb 3-5: SerialNumber: 57442D575848583038393234303931

usb 3-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0582, idProduct=0011

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: EDIROL UA-5

usb 4-1: Manufacturer: Roland

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090270002481727]

usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

fuse init (API version 7.12)

vboxdrv: Found 8 processor cores.

VBoxDrv: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa0bd29c0

vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x1f4 offMax=0x1830

vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 3.2.12 (interface 0x00140001).

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0463, idProduct=ffff

usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

usb 5-2: Product: PROTECTIONCENTER

usb 5-2: Manufacturer: MGE UPS SYSTEMS

usb 5-2: SerialNumber: 1H4F2902W

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

REISERFS (device sda5): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

REISERFS (device sda5): using ordered data mode

REISERFS (device sda5): journal params: device sda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

REISERFS (device sda5): checking transaction log (sda5)

REISERFS (device sda5): Using r5 hash to sort names

REISERFS (device sda6): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

REISERFS (device sda6): using ordered data mode

REISERFS (device sda6): journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

REISERFS (device sda6): checking transaction log (sda6)

REISERFS (device sda6): Using r5 hash to sort names

usb 6-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

EXT4-fs (md1): barriers enabled

kjournald2 starting: pid 1431, dev md1:8, commit interval 5 seconds

EXT4-fs (md1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT4-fs (md1): internal journal on md1:8

EXT4-fs (md1): delayed allocation enabled

EXT4-fs: file extents enabled

EXT4-fs: mballoc enabled

EXT4-fs (md1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

XFS mounting filesystem sda7

usb 6-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0d3d, idProduct=0001

usb 6-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 6-2: Product: USBPS2

usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda7

EXT4-fs (md2): barriers enabled

kjournald2 starting: pid 1449, dev md2:8, commit interval 5 seconds

EXT4-fs (md2): internal journal on md2:8

EXT4-fs (md2): delayed allocation enabled

EXT4-fs: mballoc enabled

EXT4-fs (md2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

usb 8-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

EXT3 FS on md3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

usb 8-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c03d

usb 8-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 8-2: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

usb 8-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

usb 8-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-4.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-4.1: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=2504

usb 1-4.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-4.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-4.1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-4.1:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-4.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

Adding 1951856k swap on /dev/sda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1951856k 

usb 1-4.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=223a

usb 1-4.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-4.2: Product: USB2223

usb 1-4.2: Manufacturer: SMSC

usb 1-4.2: SerialNumber: 000223223223

usb 1-4.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-4.1.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-4.1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0a5c, idProduct=200a

usb 1-4.1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-4.1.2: Product: BCM92035DGROM

usb 1-4.1.2: Manufacturer: Broadcom

usb 1-4.1.2: SerialNumber: 000B0D64817E

usb 1-4.1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       3200BMV External 1.75 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

generic-usb 0003:0463:FFFF.0001: hiddev96,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [MGE UPS SYSTEMS PROTECTIONCENTER] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-2/input0

input: USBPS2 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.0/input/input2

generic-usb 0003:0D3D:0001.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [USBPS2] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

input: USBPS2 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-2/6-2:1.1/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:0D3D:0001.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [USBPS2] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input1

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-2/8-2:1.0/input/input4

generic-usb 0003:046D:C03D.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SMSC     223 U HS-CF      3.60 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

scsi 7:0:0:1: Direct-Access     SMSC     223 U HS-MS      3.60 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

scsi 7:0:0:2: Direct-Access     SMSC     223 U HS-SM      3.60 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

scsi 7:0:0:3: Direct-Access     SMSC     223 U HS-SD/MMC  3.60 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

sd 7:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

sd 7:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

sd 7:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 7:0:0:2: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 7:0:0:3: [sdh] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Bridge firewalling registered

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

device tap0 entered promiscuous mode

br0: port 2(tap0) entering learning state

br0: port 1(eth0) entering learning state

br0: port 2(tap0) entering forwarding state

br0: port 1(eth0) entering forwarding state

NVRM: Xid (0002:00): 51

XFS mounting filesystem sdd1

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdd1

[root@corei7 thomas]$ 
```

Mon système marche parfaitement c'est ce qui est le plus étonnant ...

----------

## Ascodas

```
[root@corei7 thomas]$ cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid1] 

md3 : active raid1 sdb7[0] sdc7[1]

      390821184 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md1 : active raid1 sdb5[0] sdc5[1]

      292969216 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md2 : active raid1 sdb6[0] sdc6[1]

      292969216 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

unused devices: <none>

[root@corei7 thomas]$ lvs

  No volume groups found

[root@corei7 thomas]$ vgscan

  Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...

  No volume groups found

[root@corei7 thomas]$ vgchange -a y

  No volume groups found
```

----------

